
Apple has allegedly begun removing Iranian iOS apps from the App store - nemtaro
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/29/apple-has-allegedly-begun-removing-iranian-ios-apps-from-the-app-store/
======
nemtaro
Perhaps this explains why:

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-joint-
res...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-joint-
resolution/10)

[http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/archives/peace-and-
prosperit...](http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/archives/peace-and-
prosperity/2017/january/28/pre-emptive-attack-iran-bill-active-in-us-house/)

~~~
artmageddon
Those are links to a whole other issue that deserves its own discussion. Why
not the following from the article itself:

"However the Iranian Transactions and Sanctions Regulations issued by the U.S.
Department of the Treasury puts blocks on this market. According to Techrasa,
Apple has sent the following to Iranian startups attempting to upload apps:

“Unfortunately, there is no App Store available for the territory of Iran.
Additionally, apps facilitating transactions for businesses or entities based
in Iran may not comply with the Iranian Transactions Sanctions Regulations
(31CFR Part 560) when hosted on the App Store. For these reasons, we are
unable to accept your application at this time. We encourage you to resubmit
your application once international trade laws are revised to allow this
functionality.”

~~~
guitarbill
This. Apparently, it's shocking and newsworthy that Apple adheres to US law,
and moves to rectify situations where they have been misled:

"While there is no official App Store available for the territory of Iran,
many companies registered their apps as being outside of Iran to be able to
get onto the store."

------
cixin
Interesting. Looks like the Google Play store was also embargoed at one point:

‪[http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4669004/google-opens-
play-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4669004/google-opens-play-store-
to-iran-after-us-lifts-sanctions‬)

I wonder what exactly is going on. Trump administration looking for ways to
put pressure on Apple?

~~~
CodyReichert
Well he does use an Android, so it wouldn't surprise me if that was 100%
correct.

~~~
imron
Yes, I'm sure it's that, rather than say Apple making sure it conforms to
existing (e.g. pre-Trump) U.S. law /s

See:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/31/560.204](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/31/560.204)

------
virtuabhi
Disgraceful

~~~
imron
Are you referring to Apple's actions, or the 2012 law that prohibits them from
supplying (directly or indirectly) goods, technology, or services to Iran:

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/31/560.204](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/31/560.204)

------
nodesocket
This was posted yesterday, and I flagged it then, and I'm flagging it now.
TechCrunch has a reputation of writing opinion stories without doing the
proper research or due diligence. With their reputation in mind, I'm going to
say this is false news, without sources and confirmations.

Don't believe me? See TechCrunch absurdities written by Megan Rose Dickey who
is a self proclaimed reporter at TechCrunch focused on diversity, inclusion
and social justice. How she still has a job is beyond me. If this were the
other way around, a white male writing like she does he would be blasted as a
sexist, and racist and socially shamed into oblivion.

\- Dear White People, You Suck At Diversity
([https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/13/dear-white-people-you-
suck...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/13/dear-white-people-you-suck-at-
diversity/))

\- Twitter doesn’t have quite as many white employees as it did last year
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/19/twitter-doesnt-have-
quite-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/19/twitter-doesnt-have-quite-as-
many-white-employees-as-it-did-last-year/))

\- GitHub’s diversity is just as bad as the rest of Silicon Valley’s
([https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/26/githubs-diversity-is-
just-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/26/githubs-diversity-is-just-as-bad-
as-the-rest-of-silicon-valleys/))

~~~
eridius
You just said she's a reporter who's focused on diversity, and the 3 headlines
you quoted look like they're focused on diversity. Without having read the
articles, just reading your comment, it kind of looks like she's actually
doing her job.

~~~
nodesocket
Fully expect to be downvoted, but that's an absurd topic to have at
TechCrunch. She's just feeding the constant outrage machine.

~~~
grzm
The guidelines explicitly ask not to comment on flagging (as you did above) or
downvotes. Feel free to express your opinion on TechCrunch or the
aforementioned author in a civil and substantive manner (perhaps taking extra
care if you're worried you may be downvoted), but follow the guidelines.
You're likely to get downvoted for that alone, rather than for the comment
itself.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

